# Snowdon Colliery Kent



## Matty H (Dec 21, 2017)

Visited this site today (December 2017) and just really as a footnote to the other posts on here all seem closed. There is some confusion to how many shafts on site their location and depth. There are 3 shafts in site all capped but very clearly visible and signs on small concrete obelisks next to each cap. Shaft 1 is the shallowest and is totally unconnected to the other 2 shafts/pit tunnels this was a close surface coal seam the other shafts 2&3 are closer together and are supposedly connected. We could find no evidence of this though the base of shaft 1 was quite dry although we did not venture far from the steel step gantry descending
Into the quite scarey depths. Shafts 2&3 are for another day unfortunately due to the depth of them we were not willing to descend without proper equipment. If I. An figure out how I'll post pictures of the 3 shaft caps


----------



## Conrad (Dec 23, 2017)

You descended one of the shafts? That's awesome!


----------



## SlimJim (Dec 23, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## krela (Dec 24, 2017)

Do you have a gas monitor and significant experience of coal mines? If not there is a very serious possibility of a very quick death going into one. 

It's rare I mention anything H&S related, but in this case it's basically true. Literally the most dangerous place you could possibly go. There's really nothing clever about it.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 24, 2017)

This is the most stupid post I have read! It is obvious from your own words that you were not equipped properly, even for a short descent.Also a gas mask is no dammed good if one is in a pocket of gas and there is no breathable Oxygen content. I care not one jot if you want to kill or maim yourself, but I have serious concerns about the rescue personnel who would have to risk all to recover your body! Sadly over my working life I was involved in five cases where skilled underground workers were either killed or severely injured through no fault of their own, but other's stupidity. Krela sums it up perfectly.


----------



## smiler (Dec 24, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Marty, the comments posted by krela and Dirus Strictus are of course intirely correct, we all take stupid risks, sometimes unknowingly, this time you got away with it, Spend some time researching coal mines, I did some years ago and although I had years of experience exploring tin and copper Hard Rock mines after researching coal mines I Wouldn't go down one. I have this urge too come home with all me bits intact.
Keep nosing about and Stay Safe.


----------



## caiman (Dec 24, 2017)

Shaft 1 was actually abandoned in 1908 during sinking as it hit water at a depth of 80m and drowned the sinking crew. 22 men died there. 

It never actually got anywhere near the coal. That single fact probably saved your life. Even so, at the least I would expect the "air" in Shaft 1 to be seriously deficient in oxygen.

I suggest that you forget about the other shafts as they will undoubtedly be gassy and are certainly deep, though they will be mostly be filled with water. Above the water line you will find an assortment of gases, all of which will kill you before you even know that you have a problem.

I'm a Mining Engineer by profession.


----------



## krela (Dec 24, 2017)

That's the thing, you won't even know you're dying, and by the time you do you will no longer have a choice to turn back. 

Simply not worth it.


----------



## caiman (Dec 24, 2017)

krela said:


> That's the thing, you won't even know you're dying, and by the time you do you will no longer have a choice to turn back.
> 
> Simply not worth it.



Indeed and exactly.


----------

